# For those



## jfarnsworth (Nov 6, 2004)

whom I was going to chat with on MSN last night I had some technical problems with my computer. 
My question is. After I installed my web cam thursday evening it was I think running fine. Friday I turned on the computer and my internet explorer won't work. It says there's some type of error and will be shut down. While installing the cam it asked to insert the "cab" disk. I have to cab disk and skipped that set up step. Still working fine on thursday mind you. Now after being on with HP support in india  :idunno:  for 2.5 hrs. we accomplished nothing. I uninstalled the cam and the computer still won't run off of the I.E. What am I supposed to do now?
Meanwhile I pulled out the "old" computer which is running on 233mhz with a whopping 32bit of ram. Hoooah!!!!! Piece of ****. Please any help would be appreciated. 
 :asian:


----------



## bignick (Nov 6, 2004)

A question to your question...did you restart your computer after installing the webcam? and it worked fine afterwards? 

or did you shut it down at night and in the morning it wouldn't work?


also...what did the error say?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 6, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> A question to your question...did you restart your computer after installing the webcam? and it worked fine afterwards?
> 
> or did you shut it down at night and in the morning it wouldn't work?
> 
> ...


1. after I installed it I adjusted the settings and then shut it down for the night. I would have thought when turning it on the very next day it would have been fine but apparently I was wrong.

2. The error said that there was an invalid page fault on the intenet explorer. When I hit the details button there were a bunch of 6 - 8 numerical codes in the drop down box. Way too many for me to remember.

I was thinking about just taking it to one of the local repair places but that'll sure to cost me 60 - 100 bucks.  
Thanks for the help.
Jason


----------



## bignick (Nov 6, 2004)

My guess is that when you installed the webcam in changed some setting in internet explorer and it wants those files from the disc...it's one of those "settings won't take effect until you restart your computer" problems...it runs fine and then when you restart your computer it screws up...

finding the disc it wanted and re-install everything would be my bet


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm assuming your system has windows XP on it. If it does not this should still work back to 98.

Take your reinstall disk or get an XP operating system disk somehow. When it does it's autorun thing it will come up and ask what you want to do. Choose add a component. In the list there should be Internet Explorer. It should copy over your existing IE.

Some problems arise sometimes with this technique. Sometimes you have to disable your restore points. Then do it. Sometimes you have to go into ..Control Panel....Add Remove Programs....Windows Components (Tab at the top. Might not be exact name....I'm doing this from memory and can't test it here at school because these computers at school will not allow for us to get into add remove programs) Next Uncheck Internet Explorer and restart your computer. Then try the above adding component from the XP disk.

Hope my ramblings help...lol

Let me know if this works. I have done it before.

Oh yeah when installing a web cam make sure you have the correct driver for it or you may run into this problem again. Go to the site of the camera manufacturer and find the latest driver for the operating system you have, download it to its own folder and then when you go to install the camera and it asks for a driver point it in that folders direction.


----------



## bignick (Nov 6, 2004)

oh yeah....

if all else fails and your using XP you can just do a system restore and that should take care of it


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the ideas. This old computer here is for the birds.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 6, 2004)

restoring or uninstalling work yet, bro?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 6, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> restoring or uninstalling work yet, bro?



I tried to restore to a previous date but that didn't work. Actually I tried 6 different dates and the all come back as failed due to this .cab file :idunno: .  I've uninstalled that program through the control panel and any remaining part with my norton system works. I've had enough at the moment and I'm putting around with this old pc.  
Give me strength on this one. :uhyeah: 
233mhz and 32 bit of ram don't get you very far. :jedi1:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 6, 2004)

so is it just IE that isn't working, since I'm guessing it'll start into Windows since you can get to Control Panel?


----------



## cfr (Nov 6, 2004)

Im in the IT industry but what you're doing isnt really my thing. If I was you, I'd ask the pros:

http://support.microsoft.com/newsgroups/default.aspx

Find the area that fits you best and ask away. Try to stick to one thats used frequently. (Questions as recent as today.)


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 6, 2004)

You of course could go with an alternative browser


Such as Mozilla, Mozilla FireFox, or Opera.

Did you try it from a disk like I suggested. Don't use the norton system works with anything microsoft because it a lot of the time doesn't work. Putting it back on Manually from the disk has worked for me in the past...and I am in the field of IT and have had this problem happen before to clients.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 6, 2004)

At the current moment I haven't done anything lately. I'm getting tired of hooking these computers up back and forth. Unfortunately my pc didn't come with any discs as they must have not put any in the box when they packaged it. I didn't know they came with discs until my dad baught a brand new one. I'm currently running 98SE with that computer. I wondered if I should just reinstall a brand new updated windows version to fix the problem or find someone who had a 98SE disc. My dad has a millenium (I think) at home. Then again I didn't know if I should purchase a 2000 personal edition or a 2003 or xp or etc...... :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 6, 2004)

my point is if it's just an Internet Explorer error and that a file needs to be replaced for it...you can look in the folder and execute the setup again so it can reinstall.


----------



## cfr (Nov 6, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I wondered if I should just reinstall a brand new updated windows version to fix the problem or find someone who had a 98SE disc. My dad has a millenium (I think) at home. Then again I didn't know if I should purchase a 2000 personal edition or a 2003 or xp or etc...... :idunno:



I would. Both 98SE and Millenium are full of problems. I wouldnt use anything less than 2000 pro. (Which Ive been running successfully for years now with no problems.) With the amount of time it sounds like you've dumped into this, you could have loaded a better OS and the problem would have went away by now.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok guys, I've had about all I can stand of computer problems. My old back up went down for quite a while today and I would like to ask what in god's name is a 
Kernel32.DLL What does it mean and why won't either of my 2 computers work when this error occurs? Exasperated and out of ideas. :asian:


----------



## bignick (Nov 7, 2004)

the kernel is the heart of the operating system...i don't know how technical you want to get....but this website had some good info...

i think you're beyond my help...i know a lot about computers...troubleshooting just isn't one of them...sorry...


----------



## Sarah (Nov 7, 2004)

*What is Kernel32.dll?*




Kernel32.dll is the 32-bit dynamic link library of the operating system kernel. Kernel32.dll handles memory management, input/output operations, and interrupts. When Windows boots up, Kernel32.dll is loaded into a protected memory space.

*What are the "Invalid Page Fault" Errors?*





An IPF can occur when an unexpected event has occurred in Windows, for example a program improperly attempted to use random access memory (RAM) or the virtual memory area is corrupted by a program, or a program is attempting to access data that is being modified by another program that is running. More information in: Q286180: Invalid Page Fault Errors Occur in Windows

*What to do if you have Kernel32.dll IPF ("Invalid Page Fault") error?*





This error occurs when an application tries to access kernel32.dll's protected memory space. It may be one particular program or application, or multiple files and applications. Also, this error may be caused by faulty hardware (bad memory modules, device drivers, etc.)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 7, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> the kernel is the heart of the operating system...i don't know how technical you want to get....but this website had some good info...
> 
> i think you're beyond my help...i know a lot about computers...troubleshooting just isn't one of them...sorry...


I don't know enough about computers personally but this is way over my head. When my old pc went down yesterday I was like "oh great now what". I had problems with the modem my i.s.p. this kernel thing and for a lack of better term ready to throw both of them out in the street. I was messing around and found the system restore on this older one and of course it had no settings to restore back to then some pop ups came to say it fixed some errors and needed a reboot. When it came back on everything was ok on this one. However my pc with all of my stuff on it is still on the inactive list.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 7, 2004)

Sarah, thank you for giving me an idea of what it is now although I'm not sure what I can actually do about it but gives an idea nonetheless.

Another question. 
I was looking at reinstalling a new windows program and thought long and hard about purchasing or finding someone with the windows xp disc. Now I've had a couple of people tell me that if I install xp then it will wipe out everything that's on my computer, is that true? I've also had a couple of others along the way say they hated xp. Also, if I decide to purchase xp do I have to go out and buy the full version or can I go out and get the xp update version? I seen both in the newspaper ads this morning where the full version is 260 and the update is 90. I don't want to over spend if I don't have to. Thanks for the help. :asian: 
Jason


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 7, 2004)

okay, here's an idea...if you're getting PF errors...it may mean your RAM is getting eaten up too quickly there's not engouh virtual memory to swap out the information...perhaps increasing the page size might help or it might not.


----------



## cfr (Nov 8, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Now I've had a couple of people tell me that if I install xp then it will wipe out everything that's on my computer, is that true? I've also had a couple of others along the way say they hated xp. Also, if I decide to purchase xp do I have to go out and buy the full version or can I go out and get the xp update version? I seen both in the newspaper ads this morning where the full version is 260 and the update is 90. I don't want to over spend if I don't have to. Thanks for the help. :asian:
> Jason



You will need to backup the stuff you want saved. Applications can be reinstalled, personal files cant. My home "backup" is to send evrything I want to Hotmail/ Yahoo accounts as those emails arent stored locally.
Do those people hate XP because its unstable/ crashes or just because they like other products? Have you checked EBay for the cost of XP. Hell, I'll burn you a copy of Win2K Pro if you want.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 12, 2004)

Jason how is that computer coming????

Its not the same on MSN with out you.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 12, 2004)

I still couldn't get my computer to work for me. Anytime I try to do anything with the IE it tells me that it's pending a reboot and application will close. I've turned it on and off more times in the last week than the last 2 months. I talked with HP support again and they told me to uninstall and reinstall my earthlink as he said there's a broken link between them. Well i tried that! Earthlink wouldn't completely uninstall then when I reboot to reinstall it stopped midway and said there were problems during the installation. So, I said heck with it I'm tired of changing these things in/out. This weekend I will be copying all files to disc and taking it somewhere or buying my own new windows program. :idunno:


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 12, 2004)

So MSN is where all you people hang out.  To think I've been on Yahoo looking around.  

Anyways, windows ME is the debil.  DON'T use it.  If you want to upgrade, go to XP pro or 2000 pro.  Little tip, go visit a college town.  90% of the time you can get "student priced" software which is a fraction of the price of retail.  

Without a OS disk, most of your problems are going to be very hard to fix.  I would suggest wiping the hard drive clean and starting from scratch.  It's always safer that way.  As far as using one of the "upgrade" discs, don't.  If you have a problem, you'll still have the problem and unfortunately still not have a weay to resolve it.

Hope this helps.  Grab me on yahoo or MSN and I'd be more than happy to help ya.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 12, 2004)

OK, thanks.
Maybe I'll take you up on the yahoo messenger. My old jilopy computer has that and aol. I tried twice to download the msn but for some reason it wouldn't install.  :idunno:  I guess my best bet is getting to the computer repair guy in town and having him clean it then reinstalling windows. He charges 60 bucks and that's probably going to be worth it in the long run.


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 12, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> OK, thanks.
> Maybe I'll take you up on the yahoo messenger. My old jilopy computer has that and aol. I tried twice to download the msn but for some reason it wouldn't install.  :idunno:  I guess my best bet is getting to the computer repair guy in town and having him clean it then reinstalling windows. He charges 60 bucks and that's probably going to be worth it in the long run.



WARNING!!!  Check your prices.  Is he going to be installing windows?  If so, is he using a legit key?  He might be talking $60 for service, and the normal retail rate for the windows software (~$200).  So, just make sure you have all the facts.    Perhaps I misread your statement, but it put-up a red flag for me.  :asian:


----------



## cfr (Nov 12, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I guess my best bet is getting to the computer repair guy in town and having him clean it then reinstalling windows. He charges 60 bucks and that's probably going to be worth it in the long run.




In addition to the other warnings you recevied on doing this which I definately agree with, does that 60 give you the software? Wouldn't you rather have your own CD for future stuff? If you need more done, will you need to pay more? All versions of Windows are very easy to install for even beginner computer users. You can probably pick up legal copies on ebay for very cheap. You can also go to the link I provided earlier for free support on most issues. Good luck.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 12, 2004)

The same guy did some work for me before at a reasonable rate and I recently sent 3 people to see him. The guy that sits across the room from me had his hard drive wiped then he reinstalled a windows program, spy sweeper, and an ad-aware program and he was charged 60 bucks. One of the other people said the same thing after his computer was taken to this gentleman. When I phoned him earlier this week he said that he would wipe the hard drive then reinstall windows for 60.  :idunno:  We're not in a big metropolis or anything maybe it's about the going rate here :idunno: ? 

How does one wipe the hard drive clean? 
Also, sometimes I was having problems with a low memory pop up. I have only used slightly over 4gig of my hard drive which has 14gb drive. 4 would hardly be enough to fill the memory up or would it? Currently there's 2 128 chips in it and according to HP all I can get is 256 max. in it. Should I get a bigger hard drive? Like 40 or something would that take care of that error message?
Sorry that I sound dumb but there's quite a few things I just don't know or understand about computers.


----------



## Bester (Nov 12, 2004)

Windows is a pig.
With 95/98 it was suggested that you do a clean install annually.
ME is just pure crap.  It is a MS orphan, with good reason.
NT is dead.
2000 is the most stable
XP has so many issues I could be here all day, especially with SP2.
Then again, thanks to SP2 techs have alot of paying work these days.

To wipe a drive clean:
Back everything up.  Once you do this, there ain't no goin back. 

insert you boot disk and reboot the system.
Follow the normal setup info for your OS.
You should be prompted for an option to format your drives.
Do it.
You now have a clean field to build upon.
Finish installing the OS, and then start reinstalling all the special device drivers you need. (You did remember to download your modem/nic/video drivers before you wiped everything out right?) 

As to memory, Windoze is a pig.
95/98 - minimum of 128MB, but no more than 512MB.  More than 512 was a performance hit.
ME - don't know.
2000 - 256 Min, 1GB+ best
XP - 512 Min, 2GB best.  Unfortunately many systems came with 256MB and weren't expandable due to poor design.  Sony was notorious with that.

$60 for a full wipe, reinstall and driver setup sounds fair IMHO.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 12, 2004)

I was just on ebay and seen 3 pages just on windows 2000. 2 of the items kinda stuck out towards me. Two different individuals were selling 2000 pro unopened factory sealed containers. Hopefully to everyone this will be my last question or next to last question(s)   Question is I think I stated before that my pc didn't come with any disc's. Can't tell you how it didn't but it didn't. If I don't have a boot disc will all of my computer torcher be in vain?


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 12, 2004)

the low memory popup more than likely had to do with RAM.  I'd definately ask the guy to make you a boot disk when he reformats the hard drive for you. or you could do it if you went out and bought a Windows OS CD.


----------



## Bester (Nov 13, 2004)

Many vendors ship without disks today.  You may be able to find a utility that will generate them for you on your system.  If not, definately ask the guy you have do the work about it before you start the wipe.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2004)

Well it's been going horrible. I read those who said ME was the worst but I tried to get this fixed myself. ME was the only disc I could get my hands on. This morning I took everything I could off of the PC and installed ME. Everything seemed to run ok until I tried to install earthlink. After trying to install it I received kernel32.dll errors then I received shell32.dll errors then earthlink wouldn't load. I tried to go through the windows installer to see if I could fix anything that may have been left out but again it said my I.E. was still pending a reboot. So apparently my promblem must have carried over during the installation of ME. Is there anything else I can possibly do?
Desperate now.
Jason


----------



## bignick (Dec 5, 2004)

explosives?

did you update to ME or did you reformat everything and reinstall?...if you just updated thats where your carryover problem came from...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2004)

Well apparently I guess all I did was update it. How do I reformat and reinstall?


----------



## bignick (Dec 5, 2004)

i believe it was covered earlier in this thread...


----------



## cfr (Dec 5, 2004)

I know for sur ethat if you pop in a Win2K cd and begin the install, it will eventually ask you if you want to reformat. I would assume xp would be the same. If you want a copy of win2k, lemme know.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2004)

I seen the post from Bester on the other page. I don't have a boot disk and when I was installing the ME disk it asked to put in a floppy to make a boot disk. I put 2 different floppy's in and they didn't format. I skipped that step and I thought it was replacing all the files with new ones :idunno: .


----------



## cfr (Dec 5, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I seen the post from Bester on the other page. I don't have a boot disk and when I was installing the ME disk it asked to put in a floppy to make a boot disk. I put 2 different floppy's in and they didn't format. I skipped that step and I thought it was replacing all the files with new ones :idunno: .



For win2k, you can create boot disks. Go to Start/ help/ index/ type in boot... it will give you instructions on how to do this. I would assume ME would be the same on these types of things.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 6, 2004)

cfr said:
			
		

> For win2k, you can create boot disks. Go to Start/ help/ index/ type in boot... it will give you instructions on how to do this. I would assume ME would be the same on these types of things.


Unless I'm misreading this thread, if he can't boot to the desktop do to Kernel crashes, he's not going to be able to boot in the method you describe.  

From the PC you're posting on, go to Bootdisk.com and grab their bootdisk.  It's already setup and ready to go, you just need to follow the directions and put it on a floppy.  

If not, bring it with you to Columbus next time you're down and I'll take a look at it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 7, 2004)

Today I think I found out why my floppy's didn't work inside my computer. When I looked inside the A-drive I noticed towards the back of it a small piece of metal was bent upward. Probably from the kids shoving something in there no doubt  . This would explain why I couldn't make a boot disk when I put in both floppy's. 
Anyway I have one last question (hopefully). After making this boot disk and reinstalling windows will all of my programs disappear? My main concern is the adaptec cd/creator. If it completely takes out all programs on the reinstall I need to find the .exe file on this I suppose. Any thoughts? :asian:


----------



## cfr (Dec 7, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Unless I'm misreading this thread, if he can't boot to the desktop do to Kernel crashes, he's not going to be able to boot in the method you describe.



Perhaps I misread. I didnt get that from the post.


----------



## cfr (Dec 7, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Anyway I have one last question (hopefully). After making this boot disk and reinstalling windows will all of my programs disappear? My main concern is the adaptec cd/creator. If it completely takes out all programs on the reinstall I need to find the .exe file on this I suppose. Any thoughts? :asian:



Yes it will remove everything. Do you have the cd for this program? Can you download it? This has been ongoing for a while. Im guessing you dont want to drop/ have the cash for new software and dont want to obtain anything illegally? If this is correct, you may want to look into something free like Red Hats Fedora. 

http://www.redhat.com/fedora/

Its free (legally) and Ive found it pretty easy. There also lots of support for newbies at:

http://fedoraforum.org/


----------



## PeachMonkey (Dec 9, 2004)

cfr said:
			
		

> If this is correct, you may want to look into something free like Red Hats Fedora.


 I think it's safe to say that someone that needs this much support with a Windows reinstall is probably not equipped to maintain a Linux installation of any sort.


----------



## cfr (Dec 9, 2004)

Somewhat agreed. But I think its also safe to say that ME is crap, and anything is better than that. Also safe to say that a useable version of linux is better/ easier to manage/ more user friendly than an unusable version on windows.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 9, 2004)

CFR,
I sent you a personal message the other day did you get it?  :asian:


----------



## cfr (Dec 9, 2004)

I never check those things. I see it but theres no "reply" button. Theres a "quote" button, will that PM you or reply here?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 9, 2004)

cfr said:
			
		

> I never check those things. I see it but theres no "reply" button. Theres a "quote" button, will that PM you or reply here?



He he he,   
It's ok, the quote will reply.  :asian:


----------

